# My experience with SOE



## ottadad (Apr 4, 2016)

I ordered a belt and admin pouch from Special Operation Equipment. I had heard really great things about them and was excited to try some of their gear. They advertised 8-12 week lead times for their gear. My order was received on 11/30/2015. After 12 weeks I reached out to them a couple times asking for an update (I wanted the gear for some classes). Today marks the 20th week since my order was received. I emailed them again through their website and this time attached an email to John himself. Read his response below: (sorry for the language)


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Some people react very badly, when you notice that they are wrong and express your feelings about it.
Obviously, this guy has no concept of pleasing customers.
Further, he doesn't understand that one dissatisfied customer will cost him at least 10 new customers who won't order from him now.

In my own experience, a thriving made-to-order business needs about a 50/50 mix of repeat orders and new business.
Because of his foolish response to your complaint, he's lost both you and the new customers to whom you might recommend him.
This guy is killing-off his own business!


----------



## joepolo (Mar 28, 2016)

Wow does he work for Taurus Ha Ha, or maybe he thought the CS team at Taurus.


----------



## otisroy (Jan 5, 2014)

Thanks for the post. SOE came up when I was looking around for new range bag. I'll make sure to cross that site off my list.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Yup, thats SOE.

Go buy from Ares Gear or Volund.


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

If you paid by credit card, file a dispute with your credit card company. "Failure to deliver" is a legitimate issue to credit card companies. Maybe SOE will notice if the credit card company bills back the amount of the order.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

The beauty to the internet is there are usually way more than just one place to purchase any item....... :smt1099


----------

